# Hi Everyone



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 23, 2017)

Been a member for a while now, but never posted anything. My wife and I both retired at the end of 2016, and we are looking forward to getting out and about and meeting new friends. Just booked the Orkney meet, and we can't wait. Frantically searching the Internet for hangover cures, as this looks like it could be heavy going. Graham & Sue:wave::beer:


----------



## The laird (Jan 23, 2017)

Theres a few there that will help.be aware of a woman called campervanannie.she will lead you astray.
Anyway welcome n enjoy


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi. It's just a pity that you have fallen for that old trick of luring unsuspecting folk to a small island and doing who knows what to them, but they are never the same again. You wouldn't believe how many good people have been lost on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 23, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Hi. It's just a pity that you have fallen for that old trick of luring unsuspecting folk to a small island and doing who knows what to them, but they are never the same again. You wouldn't believe how many good people have been lost on this forum.



Is this unknown treatment all included in the price ? Or is it an extra.:lol-049:


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2017)

No one has ever come back to tell the tale.


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 24, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> No one has ever come back to tell the tale.


if we survive in mind and body, I will get back to you.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome to the madhouse ... if your USERNAME is anything to go by you're already 3/4 of the way there ... LOUD and not all there!


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi and welcome along from a Preston born and breed lad.


----------



## mikigough (Jan 27, 2017)

:welcome::have fun:

Mickey.


----------



## Acti (Jan 27, 2017)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2017)

Welcome from co/antrim,be careful at those strange places this lot go to,if the word dogging comes up scamper fast.:scared:


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 27, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along from a Preston born and breed lad.



Hi Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated. I am not Preston born and bred, originally from St Annes, but lived in Preston now longer than I lived in St Annes, so I guess I am an adopted Prestonian.


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 27, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Welcome from co/antrim,be careful at those strange places this lot go to,if the word dogging comes up scamper fast.:scared:


Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated. Tried that dogging once, and a thundering great German Shepherd bit my finger off, hence the username.:lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 27, 2017)

Acti said:


> :welcome: to the forum :drive:



Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 27, 2017)

mikigough said:


> :welcome::have fun:
> 
> Mickey.



Thanks for the welcome, much appreciated. Is that a wing or Harley you are sat on ?


----------



## rockape (Jan 27, 2017)

FINGERLESS said:


> Been a member for a while now, but never posted anything. My wife and I both retired at the end of 2016, and we are looking forward to getting out and about and meeting new friends. Just booked the Orkney meet, and we can't wait. Frantically searching the Internet for hangover cures, as this looks like it could be heavy going. Graham & Sue:wave::beer:


 Welcome onboard, Robmac knows ALL the hangover cures


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Jan 28, 2017)

rockape said:


> Welcome onboard, Robmac knows ALL the hangover cures



Thanks for the welcome, and the contact. Much appreciated.


----------

